

Mono 2.2 may overtake .NET in some critical categories - bdfh42
http://www.betanews.com/article/Mono_22_may_overtake_NET_in_some_critical_categories/1232551276

======
jeroen
Painfully absent from the article: an actual comparison between Mono and .NET.

~~~
buro9
And guidelines on how to get ASP.Net MVC running on a 64-bit Linux box.

It's so tempting.

~~~
fatdog789
Depending on the distro, it may be as easy as "yum mono" or "apt-get mono".

------
barrkel
From what I understand, game programming has been a niche and, god forbid, an
actual profit center for Mono, particularly since the runtime can be
customized and sublicensed (closed source) from Novell.

~~~
decode
The Cartoon Network's MMO uses one of these specially customized and packaged
versions of mono:

<http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2009/Jan-22.html>

------
DanielBMarkham
Perhaps some kind soul will create a VM image for download -- it would be
great to play around with.

~~~
igorgue
The mono people always release a VM with the latest version... and indeed you
can download it from here:

<http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html>

